# Stuffed Mushroom fillings



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

okay I am intrigued by stuffed mushrooms I have had them once and they were stuffed with lobster dressing, I am asking in this thread what all can you stuff mushrooms with? THIS IS A spin off of my other thread best appetizers... ​


----------



## Debbie (Feb 16, 2006)

sometimes when I want to do this quickly... I just stuff with rice-a-roni and a little bit of cheese ( any kind) on top of the rice a roni that has been stuffed in the mushrooms.. then I just broil for a LITTLE bit .. simple and easy


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

Debbie I like this idea, what is the techinque used in stuffing them,it looks hard...


----------



## kadesma (Feb 16, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> Debbie I like this idea, what is the techinque used in stuffing them,it looks hard...


Kim, it's easy  I just pull out the stem and save, then I take a melon baller and scoop out some of the meat of the mushroom where the stem was to make a bigger pocket or hole to put in the filling..That's all I do..oops, I save the part I scoop out as well, because I use it and the stems in the filling.

kadesma


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 16, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Kim, it's easy I just pull out the stem and save, then I take a melon baller and scoop out some of the meat of the mushroom where the stem was to make a bigger pocket or hole to put in the filling..That's all I do..oops, I save the part I scoop out as well, because I use it and the stems in the filling.
> 
> kadesma


 
Hey CJ that is a great usage for a melon baller!! (remember our discussion over this in your stuffed apple recipe? )  Maybe I really should invest in this tool and rename it to "shroom digger"!! 
Anyway, if not all, you can use the part of either stem or scooped out portion into the filling, chopping them up further.  I usually mix it with onion or scallion, pancetta, garlic, breadcrumbs and sautee them, then toss it with parmigiano and parsley.

Also Piccolina posted a wonderful recipe some time ago, I still haven't tried it but still high on my "to be tried" list!!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/tnt-italian-3-cheese-pesto-stuffed-mushrooms-17462.html?highlight=mushrooms


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 16, 2006)

a simple one...remove stem and finely chop upper parts of it and mix with chiffonade of baby spinach, soft stale bread crumbs (homemade), feta cheese crumbles; saute lightly with chopped garlic and shallot in evoo and a touch of butter.  Stuff into mushroom caps and bake 350* until done ... 30 min+

sprinkle with fresh chopped parsley.  quite delicious and not hard or expensive.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll go look for my recipes.  I have quite a few.   Back soon!


----------



## Haggis (Feb 16, 2006)

I personally like to use a mixture of ricotta, bit of parmesan, lemon juice/zest, garlic, chilli and some parsley or basil stuffed into a nice meaty portabello.


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

stuffed mushrooms with bacon 


16 large white mushrooms
2 cloves garlic minced
1/2 cup fresh grated parmesan cheese
1/2 cup chopped green onion
1/2 cup chopped sweet onion
3/4 cup   stick butter
1/2 cup bread crumbs ( I use garlic flavored but, you can use any 
that you'd like)
1/2 cup fresh bacon bits



Directions:
Preheat oven to 350
Clean mushrooms, remove and chop stems
Saute stems, garlic, and onions in butter, just until soft.
Remove from heat and add bread crumbs and cheese, mix well.
fill mushroom caps with the mixture and sprinkle cooked bacon on 
top.

If you want you can add the bacon to the onion mixture instead of 
putting it on the top of the mushrooms.

Cheese Stuffed Mushrooms 

 16 - 20 large fresh mushrooms, cleaned and stems removed
    8 oz. cream cheese, softened
    2 cloves garlic, minced
    1/4 cup green onion, chopped
    1/4 cup fresh parsley, chopped
    1/2 tsp. Worcestershire sauce
    Salt and pepper to taste
    1 cup Parmesan cheese, grated

Directions:
Combine cream cheese, garlic, green onion, parsley, Worcestershire sauce and salt and pepper and mix well. Fill each mushroom and sprinkle with Parmesan cheese. Bake at 350 degrees for about 20 minutes. Serve warm.



Stuffed mushrooms.. Greek Style.. Manitaria Yernista
I haven't tried this one.


30 large fresh mushrooms
3 tablespoons lemon juice
1 tablespoon olive oil
1 tablespoon butter
2 tablespoons minced green onion
2 tablespoons grated white onion
salt and pepper to taste
fresh dill to taste
2 tablespoons heavy cream
1 cup soft swiss cheese grated
1/2 cup parmesan cheese..

Directions:
Cut off and discard ends of mushroom stems.   Wash well and blanch in boiling water and lemon juice and salt.   Drain.   Remove the stems and arrang the mushroom caps in a buttered broiling pan.   Chop the stems finely.   In a small pan heat the butter and olive oil and lightly saute both kinds of onion.   Add the chopped mushroom stems, the wine, salt and pepper.   Simmer until the juices evaporate.   Remove fro the heat, add the chopped dill, cream and cheese.   Stir well.   Fill the mushroom caps, spinkle with parmesan cheese and broil for about 10 minutes.






Pecan Stuffed Mushrooms


20 x Medium-sized mushrooms 
3 oz Cream cheese, softened 
2 tb Cooked, crumbled bacon 
1 1/2 tb Chopped pecans 
2 tb Italian style bread crumbs 
2 ts Minced chives 
1 tb White wine 
3 tb Melted butter 


Gently separate stems from mushroom caps. 

Brush mushroom caps with the melted butter. Fill each cap with a 
mixture of cream cheese, bacon, pecans, bread crumbs, chives, and 
wine.

Broil stuffed mushrooms for 3-5 minutes. Serve hot


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 16, 2006)

pds the first sounds like heaven mmmm i got to try this yummy
thanks....


----------



## pdswife (Feb 16, 2006)

It's pretty darn good!


----------



## Cherry2000 (Feb 16, 2006)

A delicious but suprisingly simple recipe:

Stuff the mushroom caps with a mixture of cream cheese and crumbled cooked bacon. I also sometimes stir in a little garlic or onoin powder for extra kick.

Broil until the cheese is starting to bubble and brown on top. That's all there is to it!


----------



## Constance (Feb 16, 2006)

Here's my recipe for stuffed mushrooms:

1-2 cups plus fine bread crumbs
1/2 cup ripe olives, chopped
1/2 cup diced ham
4 cloves garlic, finely diced
1/4 cup fresh Italion parsley, chopped
!/2 cup parmesan cheese, grated
1 egg, beaten 
olive oil 
25 large mushrooms

Make breadcrumbs in food processer out of sliced, toasted Italian bread. Wipe mushrooms off with paper towel, and stem by scooping with a melon baller. Chop stems finely, and saute in 1-2 tbls olive oil until almost tender. Add garlic, and continue cooking till tender. Remove to bowl and add first six ingredients, mix well; add beaten egg and mix again. Stuff mushroom caps, pressing stuffing in with fingers. Place on large baking sheet, drizzle with olive oil, and bake in preheated 400 degree oven until heated through and golden on top...about 25 minutes.


----------



## kadesma (Feb 16, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Hey CJ that is a great usage for a melon baller!! (remember our discussion over this in your stuffed apple recipe? ) Maybe I really should invest in this tool and rename it to "shroom digger"!!
> Anyway, if not all, you can use the part of either stem or scooped out portion into the filling, chopping them up further. I usually mix it with onion or scallion, pancetta, garlic, breadcrumbs and sautee them, then toss it with parmigiano and parsley.
> 
> Also Piccolina posted a wonderful recipe some time ago, I still haven't tried it but still high on my "to be tried" list!!
> ...


Licia,
Iuse that melon baller a lot. I pretty much do my mushrooms as you do, the only thing a little different is I add marjoram to the mix, I love the darn herb and use it in many of my recipes..Sometimes a little marscapone add too.
I see some great looking recipes in this thread and will have to copy and try them...
kadesma


----------



## JMediger (Feb 16, 2006)

Cherry2000 said:
			
		

> A delicious but suprisingly simple recipe:
> 
> Stuff the mushroom caps with a mixture of cream cheese and crumbled cooked bacon. I also sometimes stir in a little garlic or onoin powder for extra kick.
> 
> Broil until the cheese is starting to bubble and brown on top. That's all there is to it!


 
This is what we do as well ... I grate onion and fine mince garlic, though, instead of using the powdered versions. I like the body they add. Also, we sprinkle finely shredded sharp cheddar over the tops before we bake. They are wonderful and oh so easy!
The last time I made them, we thought we'd be adventursome and we added blue cheese to the mix (we excluded the shredded cheddar). Very good as well.

(edited for odd typo ...)


----------



## Cheech (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't have the measurements on me, so if you want to experiment what i usually do is italian sausage, some bread crumbs, a little liquid egg, fresh parmesan cheese, and fresh chopped parsley.

A few weeks ago, I did a tasting for a group that was having a salsa themed function and I used Chorizo sausage.


----------



## wolfie (Feb 20, 2006)

We use these frequently for small "grazing" gatherings. All came from an old Time-Life Cooking series. We usually make all three, because you can use the chopped up stems, from the first two, for the filling for the last one.

@@@@@ Now You're Cooking! Export Format
Mushrooms with Crab Meat Stuffing
appetizers-mushroom
1 1/2 cups lump crab meat, fresh or frozen; flaked & shredded
2 tablespoons butter
4 tablespoons shallots or; finely chopped
4 tablespoons scallions; finely chopped
1 cup bechamel sauce
lemon juice; to taste
sea salt; to taste
white pepper; to taste
18-24 large mushroom caps (2 inch); stems removed
Champignons Farcis Au Crabe
Preheat oven to 350°F.
Carefully inspect crab meat and remove any bits of cartilage, then shred
lumps with a fork. In a heavy 8 to 10 inch skillet, melt 2 tablespoons
butter over moderate heat and cook shallots (or scallions), stirring
constantly, for 2 minutes or until they are soft. Stir in the crab meat and
toss it with the shallots for 10 seconds or so. With a rubber spatula,
transfer the mixture to a large bowl.
Stir in the bechamel sauce, then season to taste with lemon juice, sea salt
and white pepper. Lightly butter a shallow baking dish or roasting pan
large enough to hold the mushrooms in one layer. Sprinkle the inside of the
caps with salt, spoon in the filling and arrange the caps in the pan. Bake
in the upper third of the oven for 10 to 15 minutes, or until the
mushrooms are tender when pierced with a sharp knife and the filling is
bubbly. Serve on a heated platter.
Serves 6.



@@@@@ Now You're Cooking! Export Format
Mushrooms with Spinach Stuffing
appetizers-mushroom
1/2 cup shallots or; finely chopped
1/2 cup scallions; finely chopped
3 tablespoons butter
3/4 cup fresh spinach or; firmly packed
1 package (10 oz) frozen spinach; thawed & chopped
3/4 cup boiled ham; finely chopped
1 cup bechamel sauce
sea salt; to taste
freshly ground black pepper; to taste
18-24 large mushroom caps (2 inch); stems removed
2 tablespoons butter; cut into small pieces
Champignons Farcis Aux Epinards
Preheat oven to 350°F.
In a heavy 8 to 10 inch skillet, melt 3 tablespoons of butter over moderate
heat and cook shallots (or scallions), stirring constantly, for 2 minutes
or until they are soft. Add the spinach and toss it with the shallots for 3
to 4 minutes. With a rubber spatula, transfer the mixture to a large bowl.
Stir in the ham and the bechamel sauce and season to taste with salt and
pepper. Lightly butter a shallow baking dish or roasting pan large enough
to hold the mushrooms in one layer. Sprinkle the inside of the caps with
salt, spoon in the filling; arrange the caps in the pan and dot them with
butter. Bake in the upper third of the oven for 10 to 15 minutes, or until
the mushrooms are tender when pierced with a sharp knife and the filling is
lightly browned. Serve on a heated platter.
Serves 6.


@@@@@ Now You're Cooking! Export Format
Mushrooms with Minced Mushroom Stuffing
appetizers-mushroom
3/4 lb fresh mushrooms; finely chopped
4 tablespoons shallots or; finely chopped
4 tablespoons scallions; finely chopped
2 tablespoons butter
1 cup bechamel sauce
1 teaspoon fresh parsley; finely chopped
salt; to taste
freshly ground black pepper; to taste
18-24 large mushroom caps (2 inch); stems removed
2 tablespoons fine dry bread crumbs
1 tablespoon swiss cheese; grated
2 tablespoons butter; cut into small pieces
Champignons Farcis Duxelles
Preheat oven to 350°F.
A handful at a time, squeeze the chopped mushrooms in a towel to extract as
much juice as possible. In a heavy 8 to 10 inch skillet, melt 2
tablespoons of butter over moderate heat and cook shallots (or scallions),
stirring constantly, for 2 minutes or until they are soft. Add the chopped
mushrooms and toss with the shallots for 8 to 10 minutes, or until all the
moisture has evaporated and they are beginning to brown lightly. With a
rubber spatula, transfer the mixture to a large bowl.
Stir in the bechamel sauce, parsley and season to taste with salt and
pepper. Lightly butter a shallow baking dish or roasting pan large enough
to hold the mushrooms in one layer. Sprinkle the inside of the caps with
salt, spoon in the filling; then mix the bread crumbs and grated cheese and
sprinkle over the filling. Arrange the caps in the pan. and dot them with
butter. Bake in the upper third of the oven for 10 to 15 minutes, or until
the mushrooms are tender when pierced with a sharp knife and the filling is
lightly browned. Serve on a heated platter.
Serves 6.
** Exported from Now You're Cooking! v5.68 **

Enjoy,

wolfie


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

wolfie I like these too,exspecially the crab stuffed mushroom


----------



## pdswife (Feb 20, 2006)

crab!  Now that's a nice sounding one.


----------



## college_cook (Feb 20, 2006)

stuff them with pesto and Parmesan, drizzle lightly with olive oil and broil


----------



## kimbaby (Feb 20, 2006)

yummy college cook I like that Idea as well...


----------



## jbib (Feb 20, 2006)

So simple it's silly - but, I stuff them with slightly thawed spinach souffle. Top with a sprinkle of garlic salt and heat  20 minutes at 350.


----------

